# Big Flounder showing up on extreme low tides



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

Its almost like somebody pulled the drain plug on the bay right now, with extreme low tides changing the landscape for flounder. Tonight, low tide was at midnight, with fast falling water before, and a quick turnaround to incoming water shortly after midnight. At its lowest, the tide level was 2 feet below normal, making for some tough gigging a long way from shore. Open water sandbars and soft mud back lake areas have been the key to finding fish the last couple nights. For some reason, the big fish always seem to show up when wind and tide conditions get tough. I guess they think they are safe coming onto the flats in these conditions. Hopefully we will re-gain some more normal tide levels soon. If tides stay this low at night for too long, the flounder are going to be very hard to find, as areas to gig become more limited by decreased water levels.
*
7/26/2015*
I had the Jack B. group of 5 onboard tonight. Conditions were poor, with SSW wind at 15mph and extreme low tide. Low outgoing tide and SW wind component had the water messed up again tonight, and getting the boat shallow enough to see the bottom was a challenge in most areas. We found a few scattered large flounder early, and we only had 9 fish in the boat at midnight, after 4 stops. The tide started coming back in around midnight, and our last stop had lots of flounder heading shallow with the rising tide over mud/grass bottom. We ended with a 25 flounder limit plus 1 black drum by 1:15am. The fish tonight were HUGE by summertime standards, with most in the 17-20" range and 6 fish over 20". The largest flounder tonight was 24".

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Bay Fishing - Duck Hunting
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*More big fish tonight!!!*

*7/27/2015*
I had the Jarret A. group of 6 onboard tonight. Conditions were fair, with SE wind at 10-15mph and extreme low tide. The trip started slow, with widely scattered flounder hanging around outer sandbars and grass flats. At midnight, after 3 hours of gigging, we only had 11 fish in the boat. I made a quick move to a nearby shallow back lake, and it was on!!! We gigged our remaining 19 flounder here in just 30 minutes, with a few monsters mixed in. We ended with a 30 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead by 12:30am. The flounder were big again tonight, with many in the 17-19" range, and the largest at 25".


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Fast flounder limits tonight with rising tide levels*

*7/28/2015*
I had the Clayton W. group of 4 onboard tonight. Conditions were fair, with SE winds at 15mph and slightly low tide. The increase in tide level tonight did nothing but good things. The water was much clearer, the fish were easy to get to, and the flounder responded strongly by heading shallow in big numbers. We hit the fish quick tonight over mud/grass bottom. We ended with a 20 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead by 10:30pm, and most of the fish (17) were gigged in a 10 minute period on a true "Hot Spot".

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Bay Fishing - Duck Hunting
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------

